# يا رب.... يا اله الشفاء وطبيب الاطباء اشفي المصابين بمرض السرطان



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2013)

يا رب.... يا اله الشفاء وطبيب الاطباء.... 
يا صانع المعجزات ومقيم الاموات.... 
يا رب ، هناك مرض مخيف اسمه السرطان.... 
يخاف منه ويرهب كل انسان.... 
يا رب اشفق على المصابين به.... 
يا رب ساعدهم في طريق جلجلتهم.... 
يا الهي ، انت تعرف الضعف البشري وصعوبة الألم.... 
يا من تحملت اشد الالام على عود الصليب....
 نرجوك ربي ان تنجي كل مريض من هذا المرض الرهيب....
 في غرف المستشفيات اشخاص يتألمون... 
وحولهم الاهل والاحباب خائفون...
 بك يا ربي يستنجدون... فلا تهمل تضرعاتهم يا حنون
.... استجب يا رب الى توسلاتهم .... 
واقبل صلاتنا على نية شفائهم .... امين ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

أمين أمين يارب
ميرسي كتيييييير حببتي
ربنا يباركك صلاه الجميله
​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أمين أمين يارب
> 
> ميرسي كتيييييير حببتي
> ربنا يباركك صلاه الجميله
> ​



 اسعدني مرورك الدائم ياغالية
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## sparrow (18 مايو 2013)

ربنا يتمجد ويشفي  كل المرضي ويخفف الامهم


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2013)

sparrow قال:


> ربنا يتمجد ويشفي كل المرضي ويخفف الامهم


 امييين
مرسي كتير لمرورك
ربنا يبارك




​


----------

